# Sage Barista Express BES875 - No Power :(



## Jake J (Oct 12, 2021)

Afternoon!

I thought I'd send out a cry for help in the hope that someone here has encountered the same issue or has a potential solution (or knows someone that can help).

My Barista Express has decided to die on me. It will not power up when plugged in, except for a small click when the plug is switched on. I've tried other outlets to no avail.

I recently moved overseas and took the machine with me. The machine was fully operational before I boxed it back up, so there's a chance it could be trauma related from the journey. The power supply in my overseas apartment is based on UK power supply and has a reserve battery, so there shouldn't be any issues with incorrect voltages. I have read about some people frying their circuit boards by plugging their US Breville machines into UK power supplies.

Given that it is out of warranty and there aren't any repair shops nearby I had a go at taking the machine apart to try and isolate the issue.

My best bet at the moment is on the circuit board, as this seems to be where the faint click sound originates from when power is switched on. I havent been able to pinpoint the exact location on the circuit board as I need to get some electrical equipment. I'm thinking I could have a go at replacing the capacitor nearest to the power input (.68k 275V PXK 40/110/56 B). There are no obvious burnouts on the board or swollen capacitors (to my untrained eye).

Has anyone encountered the same? I've seen several mentions of people opting for full circuit board replacements, but I can't seem to find anyone who has tried repairing the circuit board. I am willing to replace the circuit board in its entirety if anyone has any tips on where to source them from? So far i've only been able to find links to circut boards from Breville machines in US and China.

Thanks all

Jake


----------

